# Escape artist



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Some one decided that jumping out of his breeder box was a good idea. I guess he wanted more space to go for a swim in. Now he is free to explore one of my frag tanks till I manage to catch him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

I want one are they reef safe?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

it is a diablo stonefish so he is coral safe just not fish and invert safe as he eats any thing that fits in his mouth and he will get rather large.


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

That looks like one out of focus monster!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

and their spine are toxic I heard


----------

